# Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen



## xxRazer211 (12. April 2015)

*Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Hallo

Ich spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken meine palit gtx970 mit radial Lüfter zu zerlegen und da dann einen anderen kühler drauf zu bauen. 

Hauptgrund ist die Lautstärke und ich erfreue mich natürlich an geringeren Temperaturen. 

Im Auge habe ich:
Prolimatech mk26
Raijintek Morpheus
Alpenföhn Peter 2
Die Wahl der passenden Lüfter habe ich noch nicht getroffen. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit austauschkühlern und kann mir was dazu sagen ? Was lohnt sich was nicht ?

Aktuell habe ich folgende Temps:
Idle 27-31 Grad 135mhz
Gaming 60-72 1253 MHz (Stock boost) 
Furmark 73 Grad (nach 5min, 957mhz)
Keine Ahnung warum die in furmark nicht hoch boostet


----------



## azzih (12. April 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Ich kenn den Peter2, ziemliches Monsterteil mit sehr guten Werten. Wenn du keine Lüfter rumliegen hast kann das aber ganz schön ins Geld gehn: 50€ für den Kühler selbst und dann noch 2 hochwertige Lüfter (je 13-20€ ) das läppert sich.
Der riesen Vorteil von dem ist halt, dass man gute und für Grafikkarten sehr große Lüfter montieren kann, die entsprechend leise sind, 2x 140mm gehn glaub ich sogar auf den.


----------



## alfalfa (12. April 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Ein BIOS-Mod, um die Lüfterdrehzahl mit Afterburner dann weiter absenken zu können, ist für dich keine Option?

Habe es bei dieser Karte genau so gemacht und die WLP gegen Flüssigmetall ausgetauscht.
Sie läuft im Idle gerade mit 6% Drehzahl bei 55° und ich höre sie nicht.
In Spielen mit hohen Anforderungen kommt sie auf 78° bei OC 1491 / 3850 und da höre ich sie mit angepasster Lüfterkurve auch nicht unbedingt störend, weil der Spielsound ja an ist und ich freue mich, dass die Wärme komplett hinten ausströmt, wodurch meine CPU kühler und leiser bleibt.


----------



## xxRazer211 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Naja idle Drehzahl ist bei 22% (Standard)
Das ist auch nicht unbedingt das störende. Eher bei Last. Da sägt der Lüfter schon ordentlich. Bei 47% und da ist es massiv hörbar

Das die Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse muss da bin ich nicht drauf angewiesen. Habe ein sehr gut belüftetes Gehäuse

Und ich find die Last Temperatur halt auch recht hoch. Es ist wohl im Rahmen, aber ich steh eben auf so "Optimierungen" und bastel gerne


----------



## xxRazer211 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Funktioniert die Lüftersteuerung der Karte mit Standard pwm Lüftern noch genau so wie mit dem Standard ?

Oder kann man den original Lüfter ab machen. Und auf den Serien Radiator einfach einen 140er pwm Lüfter drauf tun ? Und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (12. April 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Ist das auf dem Bild eine GTX970?
Der Kühler ist ja ein Witz. Nur 2 Heatpipes, die Kühloberfläche ist zu gering.... kein Wunder, dass die laut und heiß wird.
Also in Sachen DHE müssen die Hersteller sich mal was besseres ausdenken.

Btw.: Ich hab nen Arctic Mono samt 140mm Lüfter und komme bis jetzt nicht über 63°C mit einer Gigabyte GTX670 OC.
Die von dir genannten Kühler können bei guter Belüftung mehr leisten.

Wenn du die PWM Lüfter von der Graka steuern lassen willst, gibt es da einen Adapter für:
PWM Adaptor Cable for VGA Cooler Fans


----------



## alfalfa (12. April 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Der Kühler wirkt wirklich wie ein Witz, aber ist eben so designed, dass da am Ende ein Radiallüfter sitzt, der direkt durchpustet.

Ob es was bringt, da einfach einen 140'er draufzuklatschen, muss man testen. Wichtig ist, dass auch der Kühlblock auf den Spannungswandlern noch ordentlich Luft bekommt.
PWM-Regelung sollte meines Erachtens funktionieren.

Wenn du gern bastelst: Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer selbst konstruierten Kühlerabdeckung, bei der am Ende kein Radiallüfter sondern in einer Art Trichter ein (80er / 92er?) Axiallüfter sitzt, der Richtung Slotblende durch die Finnen pustet?
Sowas schwebt mir schon länger vor, weil es die Vorteile von DHE und angenehmeren Geräuschen von Axiallüftern vereinen würde, aber eben Platz und Bastelaufwand benötigt.


----------



## xxRazer211 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Ja das ist die palit gtx970 im Referenz Design mit radial Lüfter. 

Ok das mit dem Adapter ist schonmal gut zu wissen


----------



## xxRazer211 (12. April 2015)

*Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Hm ich wüsste aber leider nicht so spontan wie man sowas ansehnlich baut. Müsste man sich mal Gedanken drum machen. De Idee ist nicht verkehrt.

Ich wüsste aber nicht ob die Öffnung an der slotblende ausreichend wäre um die mehrluft die der axial Lüfter erzeugt abtransportieren zu können


----------



## Klinge Xtream (12. April 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

@ alfaalfa
Ich denke mal, dass Axiallüfter zu wenig Druck aufbauen, um einen 2 Slot niedrigen Lamellenkühler längs über einen Trichter gescheit mit Luft zu durchströmen.


----------



## alfalfa (12. April 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Das mit dem Druck ist auch die Frage, die ich mir stelle.
Da hilft nur probieren...

Ansehnlich wird auch nicht leicht, aber nicht unmöglich.
In Baumärkten gibt es ja so etwas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Adapter Flachkanal Rundrohr).
Ans runde Ende bündig einen guten Lüfter und das eckige Ende dann an die Grafikkartenabdeckung anpassen und wenn alles hübsch miteinander verbunden ist, vielleicht noch schwarz lackieren oder so.


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Hey Razer,

persönlich kann ich dir nur den Morpheus ans Herz legen. Lieferumfang und Montage sind super. Bei meiner 290er habe ich mit meiner Konfig bis zu 25°C weniger GPU Temperatur, VRM liegen im Schnitt bei 10 bis 15°C weniger. Habe einmal 2 bequiet SW2 und 2 NB-eloop B12-2 ausprobiert, jeweils im 12 Volt Betrieb, bei den ellops ist dann geblieben. 200rpm weniger waren der Ausschlag.


----------



## v3nom (13. April 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Da könnte ein normaler Lüfter reichen, um die alten Kühlrippen zu abzukühlen.
Auf meiner EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ habe ich einen Morpheus mit 2x120mm Lüftern und das Kühlpotential ist gigantisch.


----------



## RRe36 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Ich denke der Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II sollte auch gehen. Hab eine GTX 770 damit in Betrieb und die kommt unter Volldampf nicht über 70Grad mit OC. Wenn du oberhalb der Grafikkarte etwas mehr als einen Slot frei hast geht auch der Twin Turbo III, weil der ja bessere VRM Temps haben soll. (Ich selbst nutze noch den Accelero Xtreme III mit den Klebekühlern auf meiner GTX 780 und hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit den VRM Temps). Der Twin Turbo hat natürlich den Vorteil, dass die Lüfter bereits vorhanden sind und an Grafikkarten angepasst sind. Der Kühlkörper ist echt etwas klein bei deiner Karte und ist vermutlich bei OC auch mit anderen Lüftern überfordert.


----------



## nonameguzzi (16. April 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Also ich kann für Midrange bis Highend GPU's also alles zwischen 270/760 bis zur 290/970 ganz klar die Twin Turbos und Extremes von Arctic Cooling empfehlen, extrem leise, viel Külleistung.
Also für die 970 je nach platzangebot den TwinTurbo 3, den Twin Turbo 2 (der gleiche ohne Backplate) oder gleich die Teureren, Größeren (und besseren) Modelle Extreme 3 oder Extreme 4 (beim 3 sind die Spawa/Ram Kühler verklebt also demontage ist wesentlich schwerer)

ich selbt kann sagen, hab auf ne 270x nen Twin Turbo 3 gepackt und nach ner halben Stunde Furemark Stresstest komme ich nicht über 65°C von daher top!


----------



## xxRazer211 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II Grafikkartenkühler für NVIDIA (bis zu 250 Watt Kühlleistung durch zwei 92 mm PWM Lüfter) https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005FYCFG8/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_q3X-vbQFD8STP 

Kann mir wer sagen ob dieser definitiv auf die Karte passt ? Dann würde ich ihn jetzt mal bestellen. Bin leider immernoch nicht weiter gekommen damit. 

Oder reicht sogar ein Mono plus ? Ohne den radial kühler ist die Platine ja echt winzig


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. September 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Laut Hersteller wird die Karte unterstützt.
Könnte mir schlimmstenfalls vorstellen, dass des mit dem Spawa-Kühler oder der Kürze der Karte scheitert.
Muss man wohl einfach ausprobieren 

Bei ner 970 würde ich dann aber schon nen Twin II nehmen, damit sie wirklich leiser wird.
Der Mono wäre mir persönlich zu winzig.


----------



## xxRazer211 (17. September 2015)

*Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Wäre aber Mega fail wenn ich die Karte zerlegt hab und dann wieder so zusammen bauen muss. Bestelle ich also zur Sicherheit noch wärmeleitpaste mit. 

Wenn der Hersteller aber ok sagt wird das hoffentlich so sein

Auf der Homepage steht das es mit refernzboard klappt. Hat meine palit denn ein solches referenzboard ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. September 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Wie hoch ist denn der Spawa-Kühler auf der linken Seite?
Viel Platz ist unter dem Twin II ja nicht. Dann musst du wohl hoffen, dass er da nicht überlappt bzw. kollidiert.


----------



## xxRazer211 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Das kann ich nicht messen da die Karte noch im Werk Zustand ist. Aber im Lieferumfang sollen zahlreiche kühlkörperchen sein um das alles zu machen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. September 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Wäre eine Alternative, ja.


----------



## SergeantSilent (19. September 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Also wenn Du einen Dritthersteller-Kühler montieren willst, dann auf jeden Fall den Morpheus. Meines Wissens nach der einzige der auch die VRM Temperaturen auf einem gesunden Niveau hält. (und das ohne Backplate)


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. September 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Der Morpheus ist zwar extrem kühl und leise, koster dafür aber auch ne ganze Ecke mehr. Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass der VRM-Kühler in diesem Fall passen würde, das ist nämlich ein ganz anderes Layout, bei dem der vorinstallierte Alu-Körper schon gut genug sein dürfte. Backplates haben meist übrigens einen negativen Effekt auf die Temperaturen. Ohne diese staut sich auf der Rückseite keine Hitze, welche dann auch nicht mehr über die gesamte Platine hinweg verteilt wird. Habe ich schon mit diversen Modellen ausprobiert, das Ergebnis war eigentlich immer das selbe. Ausnahmen wären natürlich Karten mit Chips auf der Rückseite.


----------



## xxRazer211 (19. September 2015)

*Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Ich hab mir den twin Turbo bestellt und auch eben verbaut. Temperatur bei volllast ist von ca 74 grad auf unter 50 gesunken ! 

Auslastung 99% 74grad stock Takt und kühler. 

Auslastung 99% mit dem Arctic 49 grad. 

Sowohl bei furmark als auch ingame. 
Ausführlich testen muss ich das aber noch. 
Montage war okay. Das kleben der kleinen kühlkörperchen war etwas umständlich und die RAM Chips könnte ich teilweise nur bis zur Hälfte abdecken da sonst die Montage Platte deskühlers kollidiert.der Lüfter Anschluss war plug&play und lässt sich auch nach wie vor mit dem afterburner regeln. Und das ganze ist unhörbar. Für mich also klare Empfehlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus optischen Gründen hätte ich mir gewünscht das der kühler mehr Richtung slotblende geht. Damit wäre einer der Lüfter auch mehr über den spawa. Aber wohl eher kosmetischer, als wirklicher Mangel.


----------



## RRe36 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Das sieht doch schon recht gut aus.


----------



## sc_2 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Hallo zusammen,

Sorry dass ich dieses Thema noch mal nach oben hole, aber ich hab mich gefragt wie du den Arctic Twin Turbo auf die Palit bekommen hast...
Das Kühlelement (so wie ich das verstehe, ist das der Spannungswandler? Bin absolut unerfahren auf dem Gebiet...) war nicht nur verschraubt, sondern auch verklebt, und ich hab Angst ihn "mit Gewalt zu demontieren", dafür ist mir die Graka zu teuer...

Hab auch in einem anderen Forum (nach dem Kauf...) gelesen, dass der Kühler zwar grundsätzlich für GTX 970 geeignet ist (darum habe ich ihn bestellt), aber dass kurze Modelle z.B. von Palit und anderen Herstellern wohl inkompatibel sind.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?

Danke!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nonameguzzi (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

wenn die enorm hohen Kühlkörper der Montage nicht im wege stehen kannte den Kühler gerne drauf schrauben an sonsten wird unter dem teil Wärmeleitkleber drunter sein.

Der Kühler ist wenn er nicht Kollidiert kompatibel auch wenn er hinten etwas über steht  (bläst halt ins leere dan erstickt der CPU Kühler schon nicht)


----------



## freezy94 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*



sc_2 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Sorry dass ich dieses Thema noch mal nach oben hole, aber ich hab mich gefragt wie du den Arctic Twin Turbo auf die Palit bekommen hast...
> Das Kühlelement (so wie ich das verstehe, ist das der Spannungswandler? Bin absolut unerfahren auf dem Gebiet...) war nicht nur verschraubt, sondern auch verklebt, und ich hab Angst ihn "mit Gewalt zu demontieren", dafür ist mir die Graka zu teuer...
> ...



Als ich den EKWB-Kühler auf meiner ASUS GTX 970 Strix montiert habe, musste ich auch den großen Kühlkörper (ähnlich wie bei der Palit) demontieren.
Ich dachte ebenfalls, dass dieser bombenfest sitzt und ggf. verklebt wurde. Nach ein wenig links und rechts (schnelle, kurze Bewegungen), hat sich der Kühlkörper nun doch gelöst.


----------



## xxRazer211 (6. Februar 2016)

*Palit gtx 970 ref Design, kühler tauschen*

Der block von den Wandlern ist viel zu hoch für den Arctic ! Der ist mit zwei Schrauben fest. Dazwischen klemmt dann so ein wärmeleitpad. Nachdem ich die Schrauben ab hatte konnte ich den aber ganz locker abnehmen. Hat nicht geklebt. 

Dann hab ich die im Lieferumfang enthaltenen teile benutzt für die wandler.


----------

